# [MATOS - Eyetoy] L'image n'est pas belle. (résolu)

## CisD

Salut à tous,

Je viens d'installer une Eye toy sur un noyau 2.6.10-r4 à l'aide de ces drivers (version 1.65-1.11). Tous ce passe bien lors de l'installation et l'Eye toy est bien reconnu. Le problème viens plutôt du rendu de l'image en sortie générée par le petit programme fourni avec les drivers ("getjpeg"), jugez plutôt.

Donc ma question pourrait être celle-ci : est-ce que quelqu'un à eu de bonnes expériences avec cette webcam ? Et si oui, comment a t-il fait ?

Et puis, existe t-il des programmes autres que "getjpeg" qui puisse faire fonctionner l'engin ? (à ce que j'ai pu comprendre, il n'y en a pas des masses, je me trompe ?)

Merci d'avance,

VincentLast edited by CisD on Wed Aug 10, 2005 2:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## luckyluke3310

je teste ca dès que possible, je te dis quoi sous peu  :Wink: 

en tout cas merci pour l'info eyetoy/linux  :Wink: 

----------

## luckyluke3310

```

power64 test # uname -a

Linux power64 2.6.10-gentoo-r5 #1 Mon Jan 17 14:39:39 CET 2005 x86_64 12  GNU/Linux

```

ca a fonctionné impeccable du 1er coup sur mon amd64

----------

## CisD

Bah voilà une bonne nouvelle...

Je viens de réinstaller la chose, mais j'ai toujours les même problèmes...

Dis moi, luckyluke3310, dans ta grande bonté (et je sais que tu en as), pourrais tu me/nous faire un tout petit mini How-to de ton exploit ?

Mille merci d'avance,

Vincent

----------

## luckyluke3310

tu sais je n'ai rien fait de particulier à part (en root):

```

cd /usr/src

tar xjvf <path>/ov51x-1.65-1.11-mark.tar.bz2

cd ov51x-1.65-1.11-mark

make

make install

cd test

make

./getjpeg

```

pas de quoi faire un how-to  :Laughing: 

----------

## CisD

Et tu ne charge aucun modules et ne modifie aucune option de ton noyau ?

----------

## luckyluke3310

Non, je n'ai rien modifié dans mon noyaux. mais par contre j'ai une bttv donc mon v4l etait deja bien configuré.

Si tu veux me contacter par IM (icq,msn,aim,jabber,yahoo) pour que l'on check ca ensemble, fait moi signe  :Wink: 

```

root@power64 ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ov51x                  96968  0

tuner                  22116  0

tda9887                14232  0

bttv                  167632  0

video_buf              19076  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            8712  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4424  1 bttv

i2c_core               19416  4 tuner,tda9887,bttv,i2c_algo_bit

snd_pcm_oss            51428  0

snd_mixer_oss          17664  4 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32704  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7040  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49728  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_via82xx            24064  5

snd_ac97_codec         76576  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                87820  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21448  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8776  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6400  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            21024  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7632  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    47656  15 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

usb_storage            31680  0

uhci_hcd               30304  0

ehci_hcd               28036  0

nvidia               4049308  12

```

----------

## CisD

Bon gros bump... 

Je me permets de remonter ce sujet puisqu'il existe maintenant des drivers qui fonctionnent très bien et avec une décompression jpeg.

Bref, j'espère que cela pourra satisfaire quelques heureux propriètaires d'eye toy.

----------

